# Pea Bobbing Time!!!



## SpinningLoafers

Well so i recently tried the pea game that everyone on here is always talking about, turns out it was the best idea ever for my boys. They cannot get enough!! I love it cause it keeps all 11 of em occupied for so long. Its amazing. Just thought id post some pics of my cuties going at it. I love the ones who will just dive there faces right in, Precious!

AHHH Rats EVERYWHERE!!


----------



## maddy

maybe i'll do this with zoe and pepper.get them use to playing with water 
then it will be easyer for me 2 give them a bath sometimes


----------



## SpinningLoafers

Its true, it really helped my boys get over there fear of water...now the only problem is that i have a water dish in there cage and i keep finding one or 2 of them laying in it..haha


----------



## Lea

Adorable!  I've done the thing with the paint tray and pebbles, but I'll have to try the peas.


----------



## Lauren_22

All your boys are adorable!

I had to do a double take at the 4th picture. One of your boys look just like my boy Ty except Ty has dumbo ears.


----------



## Corpseflower

Aw, looks like they're having a lot of fun!  I'm definitely trying this with my boys.


----------



## teresaisaacs

looks like sooooo much fun!!! my girls go mad fishing for peas!


----------



## kwise211

what a handsome bunch of boys you have there!


----------



## elizabethrae.

Adorable 
They look like quite the handful!

I've noticed some interesting behaviour from my guys at pea bobbing time. One of my boys refuses to go into the water and steals pea's off everyone else! And three of them peel and leave the outside of the pea before eating the inside.


----------



## chiklet1503

you caught some great photos! I guess your boys don't mind the camera ;-) How photogenic they are! They look like little kids in a candy store LOL

I need to try this with the girls. It looks like such a fun activity for them!


----------



## Whinnie

Any suggestions on how to make them realize that you have the peas in there? My girls don't mind water, and love peas, but they can't seem to make the connection that they are in there. I have tried showing them, holding my hand under the water with the pea, nothing. I know that Penelope would have a blast once she figures it out, but I can't get her to figure it out!


----------



## SpinningLoafers

Hmmm i dunno how to help you on that one...my boys figured it out in minutes...im not sure how they learned it so quick....bu they did...


----------



## MissHinasaki

That is about the cutest thing I've ever seen! I'll definitely have to try that out sometime. Now do your rats like to go in water or do you only bob for peas? Because I was thinking about using this game as an introduction to water.


----------

